# Gaggia Espresso issues



## gallopingstallion (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello

a friend recently bequeathed me a Gaggia Espresso machine. Was very excited as always wanted one but had never been able to afford/justify expense.

It worked ok for first few espressos and then stopped working. I did some research, inspected the shower head and realised it badly needed descaling.

I was following the procedure as instructed, releasing cupfuls of water through the steam wand. As I got to the last few cupfuls the steam knob began to get stiffer and stiffer until I could no longer turn it. I cannot now turn it at all and if I attempt to make coffee (with steam button off) water continues to come out of the steam wand.

i have tried to close the valve off by removing the button and using pliers to turn it but, although I can get some movement, I feel if I use anymore force I will do more damage.

has anyone else had a similar problem? I am contemplating replacing the valve and wondered how to go about it and where to get parts from? I also wondered why there seems to be so few references to the Gaggia Espresso machine on this (and other) forums?

look forward to some much needed advice - I am at a loss!

richard


----------



## gallopingstallion (Jan 9, 2013)

looks like i am replying to my own post then.

i have managed to take the steam valve out. this was a bit of a ball ache as it was stuck tight to the boiler with scale. i ended up having to remove the boiler and then hitting the valve until it came off. i cleaned the scale off and then managed to close the valve with some grips and put it all back together. i can at least now make espresso which i am perfectly happy with as i am not into frappedopelopecino or whatever one calls them. my wife is less happy as she is into all that frothy shit. seeing as the steam valve problem seems to be a question of leverage, i guess it is going to be a question if jury-rigging a bigger knob (wahey!)

all in all, quite pleased with myself as i am not particularly good at this sort of thing but seem to have muddled through.

still curious to know about the gaggia espresso, what i was driving at in my previous post was is it a shit base model that they don't make anymore and if so why and if i need ti where can i get a replacement steam valve? if anyone fancies replying then feel free....


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi, photo of machine and internals may help someone identify it, there is a service agent details in a sticky thread, if its full of scales then some descaler, flush and back flush will help if it is an old classic (wasn't called classic originally) parts are available and a rancilio steam wand might fit without knowing what machine it is hard to say sorry.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Is this your machine?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like your steam valve is full of scale. I would also descale your boiler as soon as you can as not doing this could lead to further problems.

You may be able to get a replacement valve from Mark at gaggiamanualservice. That's his username so you could drop him a pm.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've also got a complete (working) machine if you want one. collection only I'm afraid... (North London)


----------



## gallopingstallion (Jan 9, 2013)

hello all,

thanks for responses, v good to get some.

funinacup - that is indeed my machine. i have descaled and it was in doing that i caused the problem with the steam valve. i was running the descaler solution through the steam nozzle 150ml at a timeand after about 1500 ml of water it sized u and i couldn't shut it off. when i took it all apart i gave the boiler a good clean as well so think i am pretty scale free now, but also steam free! I will drop the service fella a line - thanks for tip.

hdav - when i can get my stupid android phone to talk to my stupid ipad i will try and get a few internal pics up.

glenn - collection only isn't insurmountable, what is the deal?

also, know we all know what machine I have, what is the view on it? piece of rubbish or alright but old or other?

thankee

Richard


----------



## gallopingstallion (Jan 9, 2013)

although having said i will contact gaggiamanualservice, i have discovered i need to have made five...


----------



## gallopingstallion (Jan 9, 2013)

.......posts.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

gallopingstallion said:


> collection only isn't insurmountable, what is the deal?


Free to a good home


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

gallopingstallion said:


> .......posts.


Smooth!!


----------

